# Cricket club in Dubai???



## whiterose232 (Nov 4, 2012)

My son (19 years old) was playing in Junior League Cricket Team in Canada and he has just moved in to Dubai. Anyone knows a good Cricket Club in Dubai (New dubai side, we live in JLT).

I'll appreciate the response. Thanks


----------



## amplesou (Dec 31, 2012)

whiterose232 said:


> My son (19 years old) was playing in Junior League Cricket Team in Canada and he has just moved in to Dubai. Anyone knows a good Cricket Club in Dubai (New dubai side, we live in JLT).
> 
> I'll appreciate the response. Thanks


Dubai sports city..


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

they play a lot of cricket in the car park behind my office.
Any car within half a mile gets [email protected] with a ball, without fail.
and first thing Sunday morning, the car park is littered with concrete block wickets. If you're not awake, that's another bump on the car!
And to think there's several acres of empty sand just 50 yards away!

(sorry can't help with your query!!)
good luck!

(are Canadians any good at Cricket, or is it an ice-version of the game?!!)


----------



## Grt1 (Nov 7, 2012)

i know someone who goes to a cricket academy in Sharjah along with kids... British Cricket Academy... but i guess that would be too far away from where you live...

I think as amplesuo said... ICC Global Cricket Academy in Sports city is the one for you...


----------



## amplesou (Dec 31, 2012)

Grt1 said:


> i know someone who goes to a cricket academy in Sharjah along with kids... British Cricket Academy... but i guess that would be too far away from where you live...
> 
> I think as amplesuo said... ICC Global Cricket Academy in Sports city is the one for you...


some pics here of dsc


----------



## amplesou (Dec 31, 2012)

i have to post 4 times before i can show..

will do later!


----------



## amplesou (Dec 31, 2012)

pics here but all over the DSC threads...


i have made 4 posts ?


----------



## amplesou (Dec 31, 2012)

Have a look around here

Skyscraperlist - Welcome to skyscraperlist


----------



## sinners55 (Dec 29, 2012)

Anyone know any ladies who play? or a club that would at least let me net with them? Not Bowled in a year really need to keep my arm in


----------

